# Behaviour an dissapearing



## emma bishop (May 21, 2016)

OK so my cat will be 3 in Aug x he's never been a social cat he don't like kids or noise an is very nervy!! The past few weeks his behaviour as been strange he will come in crying (crys all the time unless he is alseep) but he rubs against u head buts u for some attention then when u give him some he hissis an bites u!!! On tue he went out an never came home till 7 this morning! I've been worried sick about him for 3/4 days he's bin in ate a big bowl of food an now gone bak out! I don't think he has a second home as he won't let ppl get to close to him he bolts only me an my partner can get close to him an I don't even think he likes us
Please help


----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

First I would get him checked over by your vet. It sounds as though he could well be experiencing pain. It may be something that is not easy for you to see - such as a rotten tooth or an ear infection. 

Is he neutered?


----------



## emma bishop (May 21, 2016)

Hi no he's not an he's at the vet often!! He's has wot they explained it as cat herp an it will never go away!!! So we r at the vets ofter coz he gets poorly we been trying. For over a year to have it done but when he's been fit for a few weeks he's ill again


----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

That explains why he's disappearing.

He's roaming in search of female cats to mate with. He will also be getting into conflict with other unneutered male cats. The stress caused by his desire to roam and mate and the constant conflict with other cats is also likely to aggravate his herpes and trigger more episodes.

He really does need to be neutered as soon as possible. You may well find his general behaviour and friendliness improve once this is done and his herpes symptoms will probably improve too. He is likely to be a much happier cat and a much nicer pet.

I would talk to your vet about getting him neutered as soon as possible.


----------



## emma bishop (May 21, 2016)

I have they won't till he's fully healthy it'd a circle it's hortible


----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

When was his last vet check up? What herpes symptoms does he have at the moment? What treatment is he receiving?


----------



## emma bishop (May 21, 2016)

He is all blocked up inside his nose ect cough eyes runny z he's on painkillers an as had a.injection that will last 2 week


----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

Is there any chance you could keep him confined until he has recovered from this episode? If he would not tolerate being confined to the house there are simple ways to cat proof gardens or small sections of garden or could you perhaps build a very basic temporary cat pen - these can be made easily from bits of wood and chicken wire or trellis panels.

It's going to be impossible to ensure he gets all his painkillers and gets regular meals and monitor his progress if he's going to keep disappearing - which he will until he's neutered.

Then pop him back to the vet two weeks after the injection and if he's fit enough get him booked in straight away for his neuter.


----------



## emma bishop (May 21, 2016)

He's a very outdoor cat x he hates bein locked in he cries at the window an be cums irritated I like in a flat an it's communal gardens am in a catch 22 tbh am going to b ringing the vets Monday an asking if they will do it asap I can't live worryin about him every few days x it drives me mad


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

emma bishop said:


> Hi no he's not an he's at the vet often!! He's has wot they explained it as cat herp an it will never go away!!! So we r at the vets ofter coz he gets poorly we been trying. For over a year to have it done but when he's been fit for a few weeks he's ill again


Sorry but I really (really) struggled to understand that ...

If he has *something* surely there's a possibility that it's contagious and he needs to be kept confined inside until it's sorted

Also if he's not neutered (?) then he needs to be confined inside until he is - otherwise he'll be mating with female cats & not only adding to the already multiple kittens who have no homes but passing on *whatever* it is he has


----------



## emma bishop (May 21, 2016)

I've spoke to the vets an asked should he be confined an they said no! That he is treatable when he is ill an that all there is to be done for him! And have you ever tried keeping a out door cat in! He screams all day an night he runs an charges the door he is a very irate cat yet he never use to be he was ment to b a house cat but then became so unsettle due to wanting to be out


----------



## ameliajane (Mar 26, 2011)

In that case, calling the vet on Monday and getting him neutered as soon as they'll do it is the best plan.
Hopefully it will stop him wandering off and worrying you again and it will probably help reduce the number of episodes of cat flu too. And he's likely to become a much happier and friendlier pet.


----------



## emma bishop (May 21, 2016)

Thank u a mila for ya help an kid word I find that some ppl just ashume am a silly young girl who as a cat an would let it out if he was contiguous to others :-/ am afraid that's not me! Am a 32 year old animal lover an would never risk my own animals nor others in by doin so x so thank u for being helpful an not judgemental xx


----------



## emma bishop (May 21, 2016)

Amelia an kind lol sorry stupid fone


----------



## emma bishop (May 21, 2016)

Lilylass said:


> Sorry but I really (really) struggled to understand that ...
> 
> If he has *something* surely there's a possibility that it's contagious and he needs to be kept confined inside until it's sorted
> 
> Also if he's not neutered (?) then he needs to be confined inside until he is - otherwise he'll be mating with female cats & not only adding to the already multiple kittens who have no homes but passing on *whatever* it is he has


I've done everything to make sure he is not at risk to other cats an he is not I've have asked 2 vets opinions and there is nothing they can do!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

emma bishop said:


> I've spoke to the vets an asked should he be confined an they said no! That he is treatable when he is ill an that all there is to be done for him! And have you ever tried keeping a out door cat in! He screams all day an night he runs an charges the door he is a very irate cat yet he never use to be he was ment to b a house cat but then became so unsettle due to wanting to be out


As I said I hadn't been able to understand your post - text 'talk' is very difficult to follow and not really used on the forum

That's fine then - but he still shouldn't be going out & reproducing with whatever cat he can find - aside from the kitten issue, goodness knows what diseases he could catch!

As for keeping him in, yes I have kept a cat used to getting out inside .....


----------



## emma bishop (May 21, 2016)

Am nit hear to argue with u I find u rather blunt an have an opinion befor u know the details that up to u! And if u help others that's great but am not a sully little girl who as no idea am a 32 year old animal lover! An having him sorted is my main concern but when he is ill they won't do it! An as for letting him.out he gets to worked up throwing himself at doors windows biting an scratching anything an everyone I understand he can b going with how ever meny cats but to be blunt my concern is his wellbeing he as all his injections an up to date with everything am just struggling as to his behaviour an his dissappearance! But thanks for ur input


----------



## emma bishop (May 21, 2016)

Lilylass said:


> As I said I hadn't been able to understand your post - text 'talk' is very difficult to follow and not really used on the forum
> 
> That's fine then - but he still shouldn't be going out & reproducing with whatever cat he can find - aside from the kitten issue, goodness knows what diseases he could catch!
> 
> As for keeping him in, yes I have kept a cat used to getting out inside .....





Lilylass said:


> As I said I hadn't been able to understand your post - text 'talk' is very difficult to follow and not really used on the forum
> 
> That's fine then - but he still shouldn't be going out & reproducing with whatever cat he can find - aside from the kitten issue, goodness knows what diseases he could catch!
> 
> As for keeping him in, yes I have kept a cat used to getting out inside .....





emma bishop said:


> Am nit hear to argue with u I find u rather blunt an have an opinion befor u know the details that up to u! And if u help others that's great but am not a sully little girl who as no idea am a 32 year old animal lover! An having him sorted is my main concern but when he is ill they won't do it! An as for letting him.out he gets to worked up throwing himself at doors windows biting an scratching anything an everyone I understand he can b going with how ever meny cats but to be blunt my concern is his wellbeing he as all his injections an up to date with everything am just struggling as to his behaviour an his dissappearance! But thanks for ur input


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2016)

I’m not understanding why you can’t get your cat neutered?


----------



## emma bishop (May 21, 2016)

It


ouesi said:


> I'm not understanding why you can't get your cat neutered?


Says it threw the convo he as a illness thy cums an goes they won't do it unless he is fully well for 3 weeks I've yet to av one gud week with him.were he is healthy but am.hoping now summer is here he will remain well enough for them to do it


----------



## Sh N (Dec 2, 2015)

If you have a cat that ill, he shouldn't be going out, tbh.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2016)

emma bishop said:


> It
> 
> Says it threw the convo he as a illness thy cums an goes they won't do it unless he is fully well for 3 weeks I've yet to av one gud week with him.were he is healthy but am.hoping now summer is here he will remain well enough for them to do it


Yeah, forgive me for not fully understanding what you're trying to explain...

So am I understanding correctly that you have a cat who is sick, not neutered, and yet you allow him out and he disappears for days?


----------



## emma bishop (May 21, 2016)

ouesi said:


> Yeah, forgive me for not fully understanding what you're trying to explain...
> 
> So am I understanding correctly that you have a cat who is sick, not neutered, and yet you allow him out and he disappears for days?


It's not just him.dissapering for days he does tht now an again not often it's more bout his behaviour how he bite hissis it changed in the past 3 or so months x an befor u start to say he's sick an yet u allow him.to go out! The vets av said he can still go out he does not have to be confined


----------



## emma bishop (May 21, 2016)

Sh N said:


> If you have a cat that ill, he shouldn't be going out, tbh.


Again il say again he's been seen over an over by the vet an he is allowed to b out I've asked over an over again an they say yes


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2016)

emma bishop said:


> It's not just him.dissapering for days he does tht now an again not often it's more bout his behaviour how he bite hissis it changed in the past 3 or so months x an befor u start to say he's sick an yet u allow him.to go out! The vets av said he can still go out he does not have to be confined


Are you in the UK?


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

ouesi said:


> Yeah, forgive me for not fully understanding what you're trying to explain...
> 
> So am I understanding correctly that you have a cat who is sick, not neutered, and yet you allow him out and he disappears for days?


I can't understand the OPs posts at all but that seems to just about sum it up from what I can pick out of them

I can't see any vet advocating letting an unneutered cat out to roam at will ...........


----------



## Sh N (Dec 2, 2015)

emma bishop said:


> Again il say again he's been seen over an over by the vet an he is allowed to b out I've asked over an over again an they say yes


I'm sorry, but sometimes you ought to use your judgement on this. He's ill, he is not neutered, and if the vet says he can be out, I would steer clear of the vet in question.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2016)

Lilylass said:


> I can't understand the OPs posts at all


You have to read them phonetically and then apply punctuation as needed


----------



## emma bishop (May 21, 2016)

Look it's very simple he gets I'll I take him the vets they treat him but he has to be fully for at least 3 weeks befor they will av him sorted out x we r struggling to keep him fit for that time he is no risk of passing it on! An do I keep my cat locked in screaming throwing him self again the door were he can an as hurt himself befor or do I let him.out where he is not hurting himself or others ok so he's most prob mating but without sounding horrid my.concern is him an only him.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2016)

Sh N said:


> I'm sorry, but sometimes you ought to use your judgement on this. He's ill, he is not neutered, and if the vet says he can be out, I would steer clear of the vet in question.


Before we all go condemning the vet, bear in mind there might have been some communication issues there too.

I've seen it in person where a vet says one thing very clearly and the client hears something totally different.

It's very possible that the vet might have said something like legally no, the cat doesn't have to be kept in, but that it is advisable to do so given that he is ill and not neutered, and the client heard the equivalent of the Charlie Brown teacher "...wah wah wah doesn't have to be kept in wah wah wah wah..."


----------



## emma bishop (May 21, 2016)

An please don't treat me.like am.a child so some of my words are text talk it's habit! It's not ment to annoy u! I think that rather rude if am being honest an abrupt


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

emma bishop said:


> Look it's very simple he gets I'll I take him the vets they treat him but he has to be fully for at least 3 weeks befor they will av him sorted out x we r struggling to keep him fit for that time he is no risk of passing it on! An do I keep my cat locked in screaming throwing him self again the door were he can an as hurt himself befor or do I let him.out where he is not hurting himself or others ok so he's most prob mating but without sounding horrid my.concern is him an only him.


And he is at huge risk of catching some very, very nasty diseases by mating with female cats and fighting with other males to do so

Yes, if that's what needs to be done, then that's what you have to do I'm afraid. He will stop ....


----------



## Sh N (Dec 2, 2015)

emma bishop said:


> An do I keep my cat locked in screaming throwing him self again the door were he can an as hurt himself befor or do I let him.out where he is not hurting himself or others ok so he's most prob mating but without sounding horrid my.concern is him an only him.


.... Most probably mating, yes and passing on whatever he has at the minute to a girl and her future kittens. I think a bit of screaming and shouting and throwing himself at the door is better. He'll yell and scream but eventually calm down enough so that he has a good week.

And if all the roaming is worsening his existing conditions.... only God knows.


----------



## Sh N (Dec 2, 2015)

ouesi said:


> Before we all go condemning the vet, bear in mind there might have been some communication issues there too.
> 
> I've seen it in person where a vet says one thing very clearly and the client hears something totally different.
> 
> It's very possible that the vet might have said something like legally no, the cat doesn't have to be kept in, but that it is advisable to do so given that he is ill and not neutered, and the client heard the equivalent of the Charlie Brown teacher "...wah wah wah doesn't have to be kept in wah wah wah wah..."


Oh yeah! I agree that could be it as well. Two way street.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2016)

emma bishop said:


> Look it's very simple he gets I'll I take him the vets they treat him but he has to be fully for at least 3 weeks befor they will av him sorted out x we r struggling to keep him fit for that time he is no risk of passing it on! An do I keep my cat locked in screaming throwing him self again the door were he can an as hurt himself befor or do I let him.out where he is not hurting himself or others ok so he's most prob mating but without sounding horrid my.concern is him an only him.


But even if you're not concerned for the queens he's mating (or trying to mate) and the unwanted kittens he's producing, how can you not care about the fights he's likely getting in to, the danger to himself from motor vehicles as he searches for other cats etc. etc.?

If all it takes is 3 weeks to get him well, surely you can figure out some sort of temporary solution to contain him inside or in a cat-proof run for 3 weeks until he gets neutered and hopefully get this illness under control as well. He should not be getting sick so much?


----------



## emma bishop (May 21, 2016)

Do u know I asked for some advice not to be spoken down to an refereedto as Charlie brown I thought you people were suppose to give advice not act like the cat police I heard my vet very clearly say he does not have to be confined! There is nothing wrong with my hearing my cat will be neauterd the min he is fit enough to be so until then il not bother asking for advice but thanks for all ur condisending thought an words only one lady on here was helpful


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

emma bishop said:


> Look it's very simple he gets I'll I take him the vets they treat him but he has to be fully for at least 3 weeks befor they will av him sorted out x we r struggling to keep him fit for that time he is no risk of passing it on! An do I keep my cat locked in screaming throwing him self again the door were he can an as hurt himself befor or do I let him.out where he is not hurting himself or others ok so *he's most prob mating* but without sounding horrid my.concern is him an only him.


Not just mating, but passing FHV on to all the females he's mating with & all the kittens they are giving birth to, & also passing FHV onto other cats he's coming into contact with.

You need to take responsibility for your cat & keep him in until he's neutered.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

emma bishop said:


> Do u know I asked for some advice not to be spoken down to an refereedto as Charlie brown I thought you people were suppose to give advice not act like the cat police I heard my vet very clearly say he does not have to be confined! There is nothing wrong with my hearing my cat will be neauterd the min he is fit enough to be so until then il not bother asking for advice but thanks for all ur condisending thought an words only one lady on here was helpful


Can you really not see that we actually have the best interests of your cat at the route of what we're all saying?

Being blunt, we wouldn't put ourselves at risk by going out & 'sleeping with' a load of people we didn't know, who might have goodness knows what disease .... so why would we let our cats do it?


----------



## Sh N (Dec 2, 2015)

Advice is not always what you want to hear. Your cat is risking his life, and risking a queen's (or more's) life, and risking the life of a few litters as he's just allowed to do what he's doing.
Your first priority should be to confine him indoors, get him well enough for him to be neutered and make his condition manageable. Instead, you want us all to say, "yeah ok, he can be out". He simply cannot!


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2016)

emma bishop said:


> Do u know I asked for some advice not to be spoken down to an refereedto as Charlie brown I thought you people were suppose to give advice not act like the cat police I heard my vet very clearly say he does not have to be confined! There is nothing wrong with my hearing my cat will be neauterd the min he is fit enough to be so until then il not bother asking for advice but thanks for all ur condisending thought an words only one lady on here was helpful


Perhaps it might be helpful if you would just say what advice you want to hear. 
That would prevent folks from wasting their time typing out suggestions that won't be followed, and save you having to read posts you find unhelpful.


----------



## emma bishop (May 21, 2016)

Sh N said:


> Advice is not always what you want to hear. Your cat is risking his life, and risking a queen's (or more's) life, and risking the life of a few litters as he's just allowed to do what he's doing.
> Your first priority should be to confine him indoors, get him well enough for him to be neutered and make his condition manageable. Instead, you want us all to say, "yeah ok, he can be out". He simply cannot!


Look I took the advice from. A vet I didn't make this up belive me! So yes I understand he needs doin an I av it all sorted for when he is but u think I like him being ill ya makin it sound like am thick an maybe u have got his best intentions in mind but all of your manor an the way you all come across its like ur attacking people my cat is very vibrant I don't think he likes his self sometimes so when he is stressed he becomes very iratic an vicious


----------



## emma bishop (May 21, 2016)

Yes I asked for advice an a found a.lady who was very help full then I get snotty messages an attacked by people! I've said thank u for ur advice an il b getting him.sorted the min he is fit to be maybe you all should think about how you type things coz to be insulted like.so it's ment to be a forum not Facebook


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2016)

Sometimes when you’re hearing “attacks" in the words of others, it’s just your own conscience struggling to be heard....


----------



## emma bishop (May 21, 2016)

ouesi said:


> Sometimes when you're hearing "attacks" in the words of others, it's just your own conscience struggling to be heard....


So u think being referred to as charlie brown ect is not a bit step well again thank u for ya comments an il deal with it


----------



## Sh N (Dec 2, 2015)

Its not an attack. Sometimes you've got to approach other people's views with some openness. It is what you risk when you post in an open forum like this. 

For example, my cat has a grain allergy and colitis. The vet asked me to put her on dry food, which is filled with grains. I told him I won't and will continue to experiment with single proteins as I was advised by many others on these forums. I didn't pooh- pooh their advice and accuse them of attacking. But when so many people were recommending the same thing, it made sense, all backed up with independent research from my side. 

What has got everyone in disbelief is the fact that you seem to be discounting the extent of your cat's conditions once he is out of the door. He will roam long distances because he is entire, then on top of it he has a condition which he can pass on to queens and potential kittens. Kittens can die of FHV. You've made it sound like all those wider complications of your cat roaming is OK, but him yowling and screaming is not OK. 

And everyone has been trying to read through what you've been saying and its the same thing, "keep him in", "get him OK" and "get him done". Thats all there is to it.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2016)

emma bishop said:


> So u think being referred to as charlie brown ect is not a bit step


I'm not familiar with the term "bit step". Sounds like a dance move.

I am familiar with cats, and keeping cats who don't want to be inside inside for their own good. If you need any advice on how to keep your cat inside without him hurting himself it's doable, especially for only a few weeks.


----------



## emma bishop (May 21, 2016)

ouesi said:


> I'm not familiar with the term "bit step". Sounds like a dance move.
> 
> I am familiar with cats, and keeping cats who don't want to be inside inside for their own good. If you need any advice on how to keep your cat inside without him hurting himself it's doable, especially for only a few weeks.


I don't know how to keep him in he turns vicious nasty he attacks he throws himself against doors windows anything that he can he is a danger to him.self when he is not allowed out! I have tried this befor an he hurt all his back leg doin.so


----------



## emma bishop (May 21, 2016)

Sh N said:


> Its not an attack. Sometimes you've got to approach other people's views with some openness. It is what you risk when you post in an open forum like this.
> 
> For example, my cat has a grain allergy and colitis. The vet asked me to put her on dry food, which is filled with grains. I told him I won't and will continue to experiment with single proteins as I was advised by many others on these forums. I didn't pooh- pooh their advice and accuse them of attacking. But when so many people were recommending the same thing, it made sense, all backed up with independent research from my side.
> 
> ...


And I do understand what u are all sayin.but you don't know him he turns into a different cat am.not bothered he can attack an bite me all he wants but when he is harming himself I am.bothered


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2016)

emma bishop said:


> I don't know how to keep him in he turns vicious nasty he attacks he throws himself against doors windows anything that he can he is a danger to him.self when he is not allowed out! I have tried this befor an he hurt all his back leg doin.so


Have you tried giving him a smaller area? Safer area without exterior doors? 
He is going to throw a fit because he's a male and he wants to get out and mate and claim his territory. But once he realizes you're not letting him out he will settle. You can also use diffusers to help calm him down.


----------



## Sh N (Dec 2, 2015)

I don't know if a Beaphar Calming Spot on will work, or Zylkene capsules. They're both natural remedies designed to calm cats down.

Or plug in a Feliway diffuser. All three are available online or at Pets at Home. They should help.


----------



## emma bishop (May 21, 2016)

ouesi said:


> Have you tried giving him a smaller area? Safer area without exterior doors?
> He is going to throw a fit because he's a male and he wants to get out and mate and claim his territory. But once he realizes you're not letting him out he will settle. You can also use diffusers to help calm him down.


We live in a flat I don't have my own back yard or garden it community access so I can't narrow it down out side for him I tryed my best to try to keep in him.tue he attacked me my partner threw himself against the.door went in the bathroom an peed everywhere an then sat scratch on the windows for about 2 hours x


----------



## emma bishop (May 21, 2016)

My cat is a nightmare cat he's unpredictable all the time! He's loving then bites u for nothin he has a very bad temper he can't tolerate anything or anybody apart from me an my partner an I think thts coz he's ours x I've tryed the plug in it don't seem to av any effect on him he is out of control sometimes


----------



## Acidic Angel (May 8, 2012)

OK, I've just read this front to back so excuse me if I'm a bit blunt with you and don't sugar coat anything- Not being rude, just being straight forward.

Your cat _needs_ keeping in. If he has feline herpes(FHV) then he IS a danger to other cats. And he IS endangering other cats when he goes out, even if you say he's not.
Your cat is throwing the equivalent of a tantrum when you keep him in- He'll get over it. You _need_ to keep him in both for his safety and the safety of other cats. I don't know how much more I can stress that he_ needs _to be kept in.

As far as the vets saying he can go out is concerned- I'd switch vets if I was you, they don't sound very reliable.
No vet that I know or have seen would allow an entire tom with FHV to roam freely outside, they would *all* advise that he is kept inside, treated and neutered. Even then some would still not allow him back outside because of the FHV.

You keep saying that we're "attacking" you or acting like you're a "silly little girl", but we're not. You're saying you're concerned for your cats health, yet you don't seem to want to take on any of the advice you're given.

As for an explanation to his behaviour- It's because he's entire. He's roaming because he's seeking out females in heat to mate with them, he's marking his territory, etc.. The hissing and biting could also be because of his hormones, or it could be that he's developed some other illness and is in pain as first mentioned.


----------



## emma bishop (May 21, 2016)

Acidic Angel said:


> OK, I've just read this front to back so excuse me if I'm a bit blunt with you and don't sugar coat anything- Not being rude, just being straight forward.
> 
> Your cat _needs_ keeping in. If he has feline herpes(FHV) then he IS a danger to other cats. And he IS endangering other cats when he goes out, even if you say he's not.
> Your cat is throwing the equivalent of a tantrum when you keep him in- He'll get over it. You _need_ to keep him in both for his safety and the safety of other cats. I don't know how much more I can stress that he_ needs _to be kept in.
> ...


Yeh thanks


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Am I right to assume that the vet won't operate on him when he is ill due to the risks of anesthesia?
I'm sure I have read somewhere that neutering is possible under sedation - it might be worth asking your vet about this?


----------



## Mildred's Mum (Dec 3, 2015)

I'm afraid I agree with those who say he NEEDS to be kept in. It's essential. Yes he throws a strop when he isn't allowed out, but by him getting out all that is happening is that he gets more poorly, doesn't recover and so can't be neutered and so the cycle goes on. Chances are, once he is neutered he will be a much more relaxed and happy boy, but he needs to get to the point where this can happen- it's for everyone's good. (And, as others have mentioned, that's without even mentioning the risks he is taking in mating all round your area (possibly picking up more disease and almost certainly passing his own FHV around and getting other cats pregnant, which is unacceptable) and risking serious injury by crossing roads, dashing out in front of cars etc)

Do you have a room that does not have any doors to outside? If you do, then keep him in there and make sure the door to that room and the front door to your flat are never open at the same time so he can't leave the house. Alternatively perhaps you could borrow a large cage to keep him in? He won't like it, but its for his own good. You can also get things to calm him down- feliway is one, I believe there are others.

Good luck but please keep him in, or this will just go on and on.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Herpes does not know it's summer. Herpes does not go away in the summer!

I find it hard to believe that you can justify letting your cat out when you know he has active herpes, and you also know he's going to mate with whatever he can get hold of! That's potentially herpes for mum who will then helpfully pass it on to her kittens, who will then either go into new homes which might already have cats and will pass it on there, or into the streets where there are more cats and will pass it on there! Then you have your own boy who is going out sick, not getting meds on a regular basis, not being monitored, and, due to his lowered immune system, at risk of picking up goodness knows what himself! Have you ever thought of that? Sorry, but no true animal love would risk another person's cat by letting out a sick one, or their own cat by letting him out when he's clearly so ill!

You say he throws himself at doors and windows, but have you tried Zylkene? PetRemedy? Feliway? Calming spot ons? Beaphor calming treats? RC Calm? Drugs from the vet to keep him calm? Have you tried shutting him in one room until he settles? Have you tried actually just putting up with the noisy cat for a few days until he works out he can't go out?

Have you thought about changing vets? Unless he's really ill with Herpes (in which case he shouldn't be allowed out anyway), I fail to see that a quick neuter which often takes no more than a few minutes, is going to put him at risk. And if your vet is telling you he's not infective to other cats, then I'd be trying to find a new one anyway as he clearly doesn't know even the most basic thing about disease transmission!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Sigh, didn't read all the thread before writing this as I didn't realise there were multiple pages! My previous post still stands, but I would suggest that, as you've tried plug ins which don't work, you try the Beaphor stuff. Given your cat's aggressive temperament, i.e biting and hissing and not being handleable with those he doesn't know, it's even more important that he is not allowed to father kittens as that will pass on to them as well as his herpes!

This is a great post for one reason. Next time someone says "I want fluffy to have a cute litter of kittens" or someone justifies it with "but loads of cats mate all the time and don't catch anything," this will be an excellent post to point them in the direction of! Yep, you might believe that Fluffy will only mate with Mr Gentleman down the road, but do you know that Mr Gentleman has loads of disease and that you're now going to bring it into your own household? Congratulations! It's a............ hefty vet bill and a load of kittens nobody wants cuz they're sick! Well done Fluffy!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

@emma bishop

I do not agree with you or your vet (if this what they advised) that your cat should be okay to roam outside unneutered, FHV1 or no FHV1.

I appreciate that your main concern is his well-being, but as cat lovers and owners we all have a duty to share the burden of the thousands of homeless cats and kittens in this country. Last week I treated six stray kittens with various diseases, poor little things. Unneutered toms like yours contribute to the problem.

Moreover, he is at increased risk of contracting diseases such as FIV, chlamydia and even FIP - especially if he is immunocompromised and already has respiratory disease.

It's a difficult situation, I know, because you need the FHV1 symptoms to clear up enough for him to undergo surgery but causing him stress of any sort isn't conducive to recovery. I think you need to have another chat with your vet about some treatment for his FHV1. Is famciclovir an option? Does he need antibiotics to clear bacterial components such as _Mycoplasma_ or _Chlamydophila_?

He will never be cured of FHV1 but maybe it can get him to a point where his symptoms are mild enough to undergo surgery. Yes he will need isolating while he's in the practice, and yes he may have another flare-up afterwards because of the stress - but at the moment you're not getting anywhere and the longer he goes unneutered, the more problems you are going to have with him trying to get outdoors, aggression and peeing in the house.

This might be a 'bite the bullet' moment, or you'll be faffing around forever waiting for an 'ideal opportunity' that may never arise.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

carly87 said:


> This is a great post for one reason. Next time someone says "I want fluffy to have a cute litter of kittens" or someone justifies it with "but loads of cats mate all the time and don't catch anything," this will be an excellent post to point them in the direction of! Yep, you might believe that Fluffy will only mate with Mr Gentleman down the road, but do you know that Mr Gentleman has loads of disease and that you're now going to bring it into your own household? Congratulations! It's a............ hefty vet bill and a load of kittens nobody wants cuz they're sick! Well done Fluffy!


That's a really good point Carly.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi @Ceiling Kitty  Is it possible to neuter under sedation and if so would this be an option in this case?


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

moggie14 said:


> Hi @Ceiling Kitty  Is it possible to neuter under sedation and if so would this be an option in this case?


Did anyone see last week's 'the yorkshire vet'?

One of the vets was neutering 2 boy cats & they certainly weren't tubed / had monitors etc on (I missed the start of it) so presume they were sedated?


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I didn't see the programme @Lilylass but I'm sure I have heard of it being done. I am only assuming the GA is a worry in this case and if so, it could be an option don't you think?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I didn't see it, but the cats on Yorkshire Vet were probably tripled (anaesthetised with a combination of medetomidine, butorphanol and ketamine). This lasts long enough to mean gas is not needed (hence no ET tube). I think it's useful but I never use butorphanol in my combinations - I don't believe it provides near enough pain relief - I use buprenorphine or sometimes methadone in its place.

Cats still need monitoring if they are tripled AND when they are sedated so no reason not to supplement oxygen, monitor heart rate etc and hook them up to pulse oximeter if you have one. Just my opinion and the way I do it.

I have never sedated a cat to neuter. It probably is possible but I'm not sure it would benefit the cat significantly, compared to just getting on with a short anaesthetic. Castration of a cat takes all of 5-10 minutes.


----------

